# What is ECST?



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

and please don't just put the name..explain what it is....

Dennis


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I thought it was the East Coast Slingshot Tournament. Somewhere on the East Coast, slinger gather and shoot stuff for prizes, then chat, trade, sell and have fun.

right?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A bunch of guys from the forum meeting at a sports club to shoot cans, break glass dishes till their fingers blister, An informal competition takes place for those who choose. Optional. One could show up and just participate in the fun shooting range.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

:yeahthat: and.....

One helluva good time.


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

Where is it held???


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/forum/90-usa-northeast/


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Whitewolf said:


> Where is it held???


http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29152-2014-ecst-dates-and-discussion/page-4

Page #4 entry # 69


----------

